

Steve Jobs: The Beginning, 1955-1985 (Part 1 of 3) - cshenoy
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-beginning-19551985-10062011.html

======
Hontano
These are a very well written set of articles. Heartwarming.

 _At Apple, Jobs inspired without inspiring much love. “He’d stop by and say,
‘This is a pile of shit’ or ‘This is the greatest thing I’ve ever seen,’” Andy
Hertzfeld, who helped develop the Macintosh, told Moritz. “The scary thing was
that he’d say it about the same thing.” The people at Apple had a name for
that behavior, too: “the shithead-hero roller coaster.”_

That phrase always makes me chuckle. Time to re-read a few folklore.org
entries.

Single page links for the three parts:

Part 1: [http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-
beginning-1...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-
beginning-19551985-10062011.html)

Part 2: [http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-
wilderness-...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-
wilderness-19851997-10062011.html)

Part 3: [http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-
return-1997...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/the-
return-19972011-10062011.html)

~~~
threepointone
Thank you for the links.

------
mynameishere
_The fruitarian diet, Jobs was convinced, purged his body of impurities and
thus eliminated the need to bathe. Rather than fire him, Alcorn had Jobs come
in after hours so the other employees didn’t have to deal with him._

That...must have been an awkward conversation.

------
dennisgorelik
_6\. Since its IPO in 1980, Apple’s stock price has jumped from $22 to $378.25
a share._

The author forgot about two 2:1 splits.

It would be more correct to say that AAPL grew from $3.6 to $378.25 a share.
<http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AAPL>

------
marquis
Reading this, makes his legacy make all the more sense, and one might imagine
taking such massive chances and bets. Inspiring and sobering.

